# A new "old" scroll saw



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got this from a friend at church. It was given to him and he had no use for it so it found its way to me. I believe it is missing a part like the one shown in Pic 8, the small part at the bottom. This is a part that holds the blade in place. The cylinder in Pic 7 is the tensioner.

I would like to get more information on this; can anyone suggest a place to start looking?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

OWWM - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Photo Index

Jerry,

There are a bunch of deltas that look like yours, it's hard to say from the picture if yours is a 16 or 24 inch.

If it's a 24", it looks like a dead ringer for a 1957 40-440 delta scroll saw.


OWWM - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - 1440, 40-306, 40-440 24" Scroll Saw


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Measured it and it is a 24", thanks for the information and link.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more link Jerry to get the parts you may need to get..

Delta 40-205 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com

Delta Scroll Saw Parts : eReplacementParts.com

========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you BJ, the thing runs and the guy had a blade with pins jamed in it but it wasn't plumb, it leaned to one side at the top. I realy want to get the part and get it working properly for a couple of reasons, it will be a great saw and when was the last time you could say you had a power tool in your shop that was "made in the USA"? I have this one and an old Black and Decker drill that Dad "liberated" from a ship he was on as a Merchant Marine at the end of the war.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Way cool saw.. congratulations on the new saw what will your first project be.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerry, if anyone will know it has to be this guy:

Rick's Scrollsaw

Good luck on your search.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

" when was the last time you could say you had a power tool in your shop that was "made in the USA"?"

My table saw was made in the states,it's older cast iron Atlas and my RAS was made in the states and not one metric screw in one of them.. 


=========



xplorx4 said:


> Thank you BJ, the thing runs and the guy had a blade with pins jamed in it but it wasn't plumb, it leaned to one side at the top. I realy want to get the part and get it working properly for a couple of reasons, it will be a great saw and when was the last time you could say you had a power tool in your shop that was "made in the USA"? I have this one and an old Black and Decker drill that Dad "liberated" from a ship he was on as a Merchant Marine at the end of the war.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

"My table saw was made in the states,it's older cast iron Atlas and my RAS was made in the states and not one metric screw in one of them.."

I am sure there are some out there, like yours, but they seem to be fewer and further between!!


----------

